# Painting my deck



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Does it still function as non-skid when wet?

you can redo the non-skid gelcoat, diy's on line...

http://www.boatbuilding.net/article.pl?sid=06/01/24/181242


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, the non-skid still works. 

Unfortunately, it's not the diamond pattern nonskid, which I think is the next best thing to teak but without the upkeep!

The nonskid on the deck is the granular type.

-T


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

So basically sand mixed with gelcoat? As you're prep sanding the deck most of it will probably level out anyway. I had grip in my paint, but when I had to fix some damage the grip sanded out at the same rate as the paint did. Is it damaged? or you just don't like the color?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

without actually seeing it i would guess that the deck itself is somewhat "etched" all ready and will accept the paint without problems so all you need to do is give it a good cleaning and start painting, that diamond noskid pattern is extremely hard if not impossible to repair correctly imo so the granualar no skid is the way to go and easy to repair if needed


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

You should look into Kiwigrip. I have it and its awesome.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Yes, the non-skid still works.


If it ain't broke, don't fix it! :-?

If you just want to make it look better
bleach out the stains, compound out the shoe scuffs.
Then turn down the the dial on your OCD and go fishing!
Nor'easters are blowing, sailfish season is here.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Yes, the non-skid still works.
> 
> 
> If it ain't broke, don't fix it!     :-?
> ...


Trust me, I'm itching to go!! But, it's one of those things that "since we're at this point might just go ahead and do it".

There are spots on the floor where the color is very thin. 

Doesn't affect the fishing at all. Just since I've got to paint the leaning post and engine cover I thought I'd just do everything.

-T


----------

